# Mihawk vs Big Mom



## A Optimistic (Oct 22, 2021)

We got some new swordsmanship feats from Big Mom, so let's re-visit this topic. Who wins?

Location: Rooftop

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## convict (Oct 22, 2021)

Mihawk and Shanks are bad matchups for her. They along with Akainu are probably the 3 people on Earth who can best damage her. I think those 3 and Kaido are the only people alive for now who beat her.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Xebec (Oct 22, 2021)

why is this blatant bait thread still up?

and big mom wins

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Funny 1 | GODA 1 | Disagree 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Ren. (Oct 22, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> We got some new swordsmanship feats from Big Mom, so let's re-visit this topic. Who wins?
> 
> Location: Rooftop

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 22, 2021)

Do you guys think Mihawk could send an air slash towards her while she leaves herself vulnerable in this position?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fisherman John West (Oct 22, 2021)

Mihawk destroys her

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 2 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Xebec (Oct 22, 2021)

convict said:


> Mihawk and Shanks are bad matchups for her. They along with Akainu are probably the 3 people on Earth who can best damage her. I think those 3 and Kaido are the only people alive for now who beat her.


how? all mihawk can do is swing a sword and he isn't matching up to her in pure strength

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Oct 22, 2021)

Mihawk extreme diff

BM is the weakest Yonko, Shanks is the strongest, Mihawk is Shanks' equal

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 3 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Bonney (Oct 22, 2021)

The Zoro fanboy in me wants to say Mihawk. If he won it'd be extreme diff & likely due to him having nearly the highest offensive lethality (other than Akainu) if Zoro is anything to go by & by the fact that Mom isn't that hard to land a hit on seemingly (& overconfident). However I don't say that with any conviction at all, I'm highly skeptical.

There's no denying that Oda did Mihawk dirty with feats in the past, while Big Mom has been treated in a questionable manner at best at times. Probably the 2 Top Tiers with the most Anti-Feats alongside Fujitora.

Reactions: Neutral 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Bobybobster (Oct 22, 2021)

imagine loosing to meme in 2021, I'll have to go with mihawk.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 22, 2021)

Serenity said:


> There's no denying that Oda did Mihawk dirty with feats in the past,



To be fair, nobody has managed to land a blow on Mihawk on panel. Other top tiers actually have weak characters landing blows on them.


----------



## Amol (Oct 22, 2021)

I can see either of them winning but Big Mom has much better feats at the moment so she wins.

It still should be a very high diff fight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Neutral 1


----------



## El Hit (Oct 22, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> Do you guys think Mihawk could send an air slash towards her while she leaves herself vulnerable in this position?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Strobacaxi (Oct 22, 2021)

Serenity said:


> There's no denying that Oda did Mihawk dirty with feats in the past


He still has the greatest cutting feat in verse with a casual swing of a sword lol

And you not understanding that Mihawk had no interest in the war and wasn't actually trying to beat the WBP is your own problem

Reactions: Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Fisherman John West (Oct 22, 2021)

Big mom best destruction feat was with Kaido and Zoro held it off

Big Mom isn't anything special for Mihawk, nor Akainu, nor Blackbeard

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## El Hit (Oct 22, 2021)

Die-Hardman said:


> how? all mihawk can do is swing a sword and he isn't matching up to her in pure strength


She Is so strong, putting all her weigjt AND spining in the air could not even cut kid

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Corax (Oct 22, 2021)

Mihawk around high. He will teach her a lesson or two. Not sure is she even remotely competent in a swordfight after the recent chapter.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Fisherman John West (Oct 22, 2021)

Mihawk casual slashes puts both Kaido and Big Mom to shame

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 4


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 22, 2021)

Die-Hardman said:


> how? all mihawk can do is swing a sword and he isn't matching up to her in pure strength



Kidd can handle her physical strength but Mihawk can't?

Reactions: Winner 2 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## El Hit (Oct 22, 2021)

He cuts her like oden cut the boar, but she survives looking like a pokeball forever.

Mihawk Made His blade black btw, if she can not even cut kid she Is doing shit to the CoA máster of one piece.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Xebec (Oct 22, 2021)

i forgot how stupid mihawk fans are

also 3 other threads got locked but this blatant trolling and bait thread by a mihawktard is open?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rp4lyf (Oct 22, 2021)

kid Goku was something else, remember when he slaughtered the red ribbon army ,a nd killed most of his opponents if you  so much as looked at him wrong. 

Vageta would have loved Kid Goku.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Oct 22, 2021)

Die-Hardman said:


> i forgot how stupid mihawk fans are
> 
> also 3 other threads got locked but this blatant trolling and bait thread by a mihawktard is open?


Stop trying to get threads locked, you're ruining my entertainment.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Oct 22, 2021)

It might as well be target practice for how easy it is to land hits on Big Mom.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 22, 2021)

Damn not even 5 votes for big mom

seems the OL consensus is that she’s quite a bit weaker than Mihawk


----------



## Bonney (Oct 22, 2021)

It definitely helps that Big Mom leaves herself wide open to being hit all the time. Jinbei, Franky, Robin, plenty of others have tagged her, so a black blade wielding Mihawk using a named move would be interesting, have a feeling due to her not being used to taking damage that her endurace will be trash for a top tier. 



Serenity said:


> If he won it'd be extreme diff &* likely due to him having nearly the highest offensive lethality *





Strobacaxi said:


> He still has the greatest cutting feat in verse with a casual swing of a sword lol



Thanks for agreeing.


----------



## Dunno (Oct 22, 2021)

Die-Hardman said:


> i forgot how stupid mihawk fans are
> 
> also 3 other threads got locked but this blatant trolling and bait thread by a mihawktard is open?


It really says something when even a Big Mom fan thinks pitting her against Mihawk is ridiculous.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Gianfi (Oct 22, 2021)

Has BM ever needed to ask a Vista-tier opponent to posticipate their fight another time because it’d have taken too long? Answer this question and you will see who the obvious  winner is

Reactions: Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Oct 22, 2021)

Gianfi said:


> Has BM ever needed to ask a Vista-tier opponent to posticipate their fight another time because it’d have taken too long?


No, but neither has Mihawk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Bobybobster (Oct 22, 2021)

as much as we like to shit on meme, lets see her go all out with acoc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kamisori (Oct 22, 2021)

The loner takes this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Beast (Oct 22, 2021)

El Hit said:


> Mihawk Made His blade black btw, if she can not even cut kid she Is doing shit to the CoA máster of one piece.


We don’t know that… we just know it’s black.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Oct 22, 2021)

Before, BM slash seems dangerous when she never hit anyone but now that she does hit someone it becomes a joke lol

Mihawk slice and dice. Tbh Mihawk should become the Yonko not BM.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Eustathios (Oct 22, 2021)

Mihawk extreme diff

Reactions: Like 3 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Eustathios (Oct 22, 2021)

Gianfi said:


> Has BM ever needed to ask a Vista-tier opponent to posticipate their fight another time because it’d have taken too long? Answer this question and you will see who the obvious  winner is


Yeah, she had to ask for Perospero's help against Marco and was worried she'd be left out of the main fight if she stayed to deal with him.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Virus (Oct 22, 2021)

The only feats Mihawks has is one shotting zolo back in EB, fighting on equal terms against Vista and failing to degeat Buggy the Clown.

BM stomps

”Mihawk hangs with Shanks therefore he must be equal to shanks”

It’s like saying you are guilty by association in the court. Makes 0 sense and shouldn’t be taken seriously.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2021)

Mihawk high-diff, a nice workout

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Klarionan (Oct 22, 2021)

The most overrated top tier Mihawk against the most underrated top tier Big Mom on this forum, nice bait thread.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 3


----------



## Kamisori (Oct 22, 2021)

Klarionan said:


> The most overrated top tier Mihawk against the most underrated top tier Big Mom on this forum, nice bait thread.


"bait thread"

>Mihawk who is on par with Yonko Shanks
vs.
>Yonko Big Mom

I don't see how this is a bait thread.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Oda Report (Oct 22, 2021)

Love the  Tier list band wagoners.

This coffin-ship ony has room for those who followed the story.


----------



## crylo ren (Oct 22, 2021)

convict said:


> Mihawk and Shanks are bad matchups for her. They along with Akainu are probably the 3 people on Earth who can best damage her. I think those 3 and Kaido are the only people alive for now who beat her.


 you could add kidd to that list soon

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Six (Oct 22, 2021)

Fisherman John West said:


> Mihawk casual slashes puts both Kaido and Big Mom to shame




What are the calcs for this?

Reactions: Funny 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Klarionan (Oct 22, 2021)

Pashanim said:


> "bait thread"
> 
> >Mihawk who is on par with Yonko Shanks
> vs.
> ...


Because Mihawk is completely overrated and Big Mom completely underrated on this forum, the fight itself makes absolute sense, but just on other forums.
Just look at all the tier specialists, or retarded tier headcanon inventions like entry level Yonko, as if that would make any sense.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 5


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2021)

Mihawk needs less than 5 slashes total to end this

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Oda Report (Oct 22, 2021)

Klarionan said:


> Because Mihawk is completely overrated and Big Mom completely underrated on this forum, the fight itself makes absolute sense, but just on other forums.
> Just look at all the tier specialists, or retarded tier headcanon inventions like entry level Yonko, as if that would make any sense.



Luffy is about to be officially recognized as a yonkou/great pirate by defeating kaidou who is his entry into that group. Newgate even in old age has better story portrayal then both Mom and Kaidou, so does Shanks.  Kaidou and big mom are bottom of the yonkou barrel. Thats what the story has given us in terms of portrayal.

I suggest you get back to lurking and spamming reactions to story driven points that don't agree with your make believe stuff.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Oda Report (Oct 22, 2021)

Six said:


> What are the calcs for this?



Boredom.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Corax (Oct 22, 2021)

BM is an entry lvl. yonko. She and Kaido are going down first. This is a pure canon,not headcanon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 4


----------



## Strobacaxi (Oct 22, 2021)

Six said:


> What are the calcs for this?


Why are you posting an image of Mihawk effortlessly blocking Crocodile's attack despite being focused on Luffy as some kind of gotcha thing?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Klarionan (Oct 22, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> Luffy is about to be officially recognized as a yonkou/great pirate by defeating kaidou who is his entry into that group. Newgate even in old age has better story portrayal then both Mom and Kaidou, so does Shanks.  Kaidou and big mom are bottom of the yonkou barrel. Thats what the story has given us in terms of portrayal.
> 
> I suggest you get back to lurking and spamming reactions to story driven points that don't agree with your make believe stuff.


 if Kaido is the entry into that group, Big Mom can not be the entry into that group, and most of Whitebeards feats were shit in comparison because they were before the time-skip. And the  story has never given us anything about Shanks being in any way stronger than Kaido or Big Mom, the best you have from the canon that is not two piece is that they are all relative comparable, your entire idea of an entry level Yonko is just your own fanon.

I suggest you get back to masturbating over your made up fanon, instead of posting replys without anything relevant to say.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Oct 22, 2021)

Klarionan said:


> most of Whitebeards feats were shit in comparison because they were before the time-skip


You mean breaking an island in half is shit? Putting an admiral in fetal position with 2 hits is shit? lol

WB's feats shit on Kaido's.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Corax (Oct 22, 2021)

Klarionan said:


> if Kaido is the entry into that group, Big Mom can not be the entry into that group, and most of Whitebeards feats were shit in comparison because they were before the time-skip. And the  story has never given us anything about Shanks being in any way stronger than Kaido or Big Mom, the best you have from the canon that is not two piece is that they are all relative comparable, your entire idea of an entry level Yonko is just your own fanon.
> 
> I suggest you get back to masturbating over your made up fanon, instead of posting replys without anything relevant to say.


Even old and sick WB's feats and portrayal are massively above Kaido's/BM's. BM and Kaido themselves openly admitted inferiority to WB. BM even needed entire Elbaf in her army to match or surpass WB.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Klarionan (Oct 22, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> You mean breaking an island in half is shit? Putting an admiral in fetal position with 2 hits is shit? lol
> 
> WB's feats shit on Kaido's.


No, i mean getting injured by fodder is shit, having no impressive haki is shit, and so on. This entire example is retarded, because Mihawks feats are worse than Big Mom's.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Oct 22, 2021)

Klarionan said:


> No, i mean getting injured by fodder is shit, having no impressive haki is shit, and so on.


You realize WB and Roger's CoC clash completely and utterly shits on any CoC clash Kaido has ever had right? They didn't split the sky, they fucking cleared it. And hey I'm not so sure Kiku and Raizou are stronger than Squardo lol



Klarionan said:


> This entire example is retarded, because Mihawks feats are worse than Big Mom's.


Mihawk has no feats he's being saved for EoS. His hype is equal or above BM's tho


----------



## Oda Report (Oct 22, 2021)

Klarionan said:


> if Kaido is the entry into that group,
> Big Mom can not be the entry into that group,



Kaidou and big mom joined forces, if you where more focused on the story then feats and calcs you would know. 
Luffy and the alliance will get credit for besting both.




Klarionan said:


> and most of Whitebeards feats were shit in comparison because they were before the time-skip.



Tier Specialist you are sir. 

Newgates Feats and story portrayal > New Rock Alliance. 



Klarionan said:


> And the  story has never given us anything about Shanks being in any way stronger than Kaido or Big Mom, the best you have is that they are all comparable, your entire idea of an entry level Yonko is just your own fanon.
> 
> I suggest you get back to masturbating over your made up fanon, instead of posting replys without anything relevant to say.



Shanks is in kaidou's top 5.....Shanks is respected by Newgate, Shanks was a rival to Mihawk and ended the war.

Leave it out, they are entry level yonkou.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Klarionan (Oct 22, 2021)

Corax said:


> Even old and sick WB's feats and portrayal are massively above Kaido's/BM's. BM and Kaido themselves openly admitted inferiority to WB. BM even needed entire Elbaf in her army to match or surpass WB.


The crazy idea that the feats of the actual Whitebeard in the actual Marineford would be massively above Kaido and Big Mom's, without taking the lack of haki and other problems into account, just shows how desusional this forum is.

Whitbeard's portrayal at Marine Ford even puts him more above Mihawk, than above Kaido and Big Mom.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Klarionan (Oct 22, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> You realize WB and Roger's CoC clash completely and utterly shits on any CoC clash Kaido has ever had right? They didn't split the sky, they fucking cleared it. And hey I'm not so sure Kiku and Raizou are stronger than Squardo lol
> 
> 
> Mihawk has no feats he's being saved for EoS. His hype is equal or above BM's tho


Do you realize that i talk about Old Whitebeard?

Exactly, Mihawk has almost no feats of note, and i have never said his hype would be not comparable with Big Mom's.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Oda Report (Oct 22, 2021)

Klarionan said:


> The crazy idea that the feats of the actual Whitebeard in the actual Marineford would be massively above Kaido and Big Mom's, without taking the lack of haki and other problems into account, just shows how desusional this forum is.
> 
> Whitbeard's portrayal at Marine Ford even puts him more above Mihawk, than above Kaido and Big Mom.



Take your selective reading back to that forum, where they keep helmets on your head and you away from anything canon.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Oct 22, 2021)

Klarionan said:


> Do you realize that i talk about Old Whitebeard?


I did not  sorry

Old WB still has amazing feats, especially considering he barely had haki. With the IVs in, he was definitely the strongest Yonko



Klarionan said:


> Exactly, Mihawk has almost no feats of note, and i have never said his hype would be not comparable with Big Mom's.


I guess that's what I get for parashooting my way into your conversation lol


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 22, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> Damn not even 5 votes for big mom
> 
> seems the OL consensus is that she’s quite a bit weaker than Mihawk


The OL isn't very smart though collectively speaking. A lot of it isn't based on logic and what's on panel, but misconstrued facts and bias towards/against characters.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Klarionan (Oct 22, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> Kaidou and big mom joined forces, if you where more focused on the story then feats and calcs you would know.
> Luffy and the alliance will get credit for besting both.
> 
> 
> ...


 we have not even any canon confirmation that Big Mom even falls this arc.

You are literally just talking about your own tier specialist definition of feats.

Even Oden is in Kaido's top 5, and Garp for example is not. It was never said anywhere that Whitebeard respects Shank's power more than Kaido's or Big Mom's, that was not even hinted at. Being a rival to Mihawk is no hype for Shanks, because without having a Yonko as rival, Mihawk would barely even have Yonko level hype and any Yonko could have ended that war at that point.

You have just even more proven how retarded that entire idea is.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Oda Report (Oct 22, 2021)

Louis-954 said:


> The OL isn't very smart though collectively speaking. A lot of it isn't based on logic and what's on panel, but misconstrued facts and bias towards/against characters.



 like all the other sites.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Klarionan (Oct 22, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> I did not  sorry
> 
> Old WB still has amazing feats, especially considering he barely had haki. With the IVs in, he was definitely the strongest Yonko
> 
> ...


It is fine, all i was talking about is good summarized by this post:


Louis-954 said:


> The OL isn't very smart though collectively speaking. A lot of it isn't based on logic and what's on panel, but misconstrued facts and bias towards/against characters.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Oda Report (Oct 22, 2021)

Klarionan said:


> we have not even any canon confirmation that Big Mom even falls this arc.



The alliance will win in the end its a shounen, no feats or calculations needed. Just because she doesn't fall here doesn't mean she won't be bested by the alliance. 



Klarionan said:


> You are literally just talking about your own tier speciaist definition of feats.



No I focus on story and feats they go hand in hand.



Klarionan said:


> Even Oden is in Kaido's top 5, and Garp is not. It was never said anywhere that Whitebeard respects Shank's power more than Kaido's or Big Mom's, that was not even hinted at.



Yeah Kaidous top 5, Shanks is in it along side others greater then Kaidou which was the point. since you assumed nothing in the feats say shanks was above kaidou, when its in the story you should also be focused on Mr. Tier Specialist.  Newgate praised Shanks and Mihawks duels as legendary made no mention of his failed past crewmates in Big Mom and Kaidou.



Klarionan said:


> Being a rival to Mihawk is no hype for Shanks, because without having a Yonko as rival, Mihawk would not even have Yonko level hype and any Yonko could have ended that war at that point.



Yonkou level hype? Stop overrating the yonkou.

Newgate has Mihawk in his top 5. lol

No other Yonkou comes close to Newgate unless there names are rogers shanks or Luffy (EoS)



Klarionan said:


> You have just even more proven how retarded that entire idea is.



You don't follow the story.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 22, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> Damn not even 5 votes for big mom
> 
> seems the OL consensus is that she’s quite a bit weaker than Mihawk


She isnt quite a bit weaker but she is weaker by virtue of being a swordswoman.
Ergo Mihawk beats her extreme diff imo.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Klarionan (Oct 22, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> The alliance will win in the end its a shounen, no feats or calculations needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it is a Shounen or not has no connection with if Big Mom falls this arc or not, it just tells us that Kaido must fall.

Yeah, i am very sure the story playing in your head, and it's feats go hand in hand.

Oden is not greater than current Kaido, and Garp far more likely was, so stop reading Two Piece in your head. And Whitebeard praising their duels as legendary still tells us barely much about their power, and nothing about how they compare with Kaido and Big Mom.

According to you must have Oda overrated the Yonko as he came up with the entire concept.

Against you starts even dunno to look reasonable.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Jay. (Oct 22, 2021)

prolly a tie but linlin is a freak of nature

if it's about swordmanship mihawk wins by points but in a fight to death linlin seems too unpredictable for mihawks pragmatism

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Klarionan (Oct 22, 2021)

~Flow~ said:


> She isnt quite a bit weaker but she is weaker by virtue of being a swordswoman.
> Ergo Mihawk beats her extreme diff imo.


how is the swordswoman theory still not dead?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MO (Oct 22, 2021)

Corax said:


> BM is an entry lvl. yonko. She and Kaido are going down first. This is a pure canon,not headcanon.


How can the two longest reigning emperor's be the entry level yonko?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 22, 2021)

Klarionan said:


> how is the swordswoman theory still not dead?


She uses a sword most of the time.


----------



## Six (Oct 22, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Why are you posting an image of Mihawk effortlessly blocking Crocodile's attack despite being focused on Luffy as some kind of gotcha thing?


Kinda the other way around, friend. Crocochad blocked another "casual" swing aimed at Luffy.

Also, relax. Just having a bit of fun, couldn't care less.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 22, 2021)

MO said:


> How can the two longest reigning emperor's be the entry level yonko?


Its a made up term people are using.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> OL consensus



OL consensus is equal to the watery shit I had this morning.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Klarionan (Oct 22, 2021)

~Flow~ said:


> She uses a sword most of the time.


Since when? It is just 1 of many ways of how she attacks.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Oda Report (Oct 22, 2021)

Klarionan said:


> If it is a Shounen or not has no connection with if Big Mom falls this arc or not, it just tells us that Kaido must fall.



The rocks alliance includes Big Mom, even if she makes it out of wano to another arc, she was still bested by Luffy and his pirate alliance. 



Klarionan said:


> Oden is not greater than current Kaido, and Garp far more likely was, so stop reading Two Piece in your head. And Whitebeard praising their duels as legendary still tells us barely much about their power, and nothing about how they compare with Kaifo and Big Mom.



Shanks already stopped kaidou, kaidou already has Shanks in his top 5 along side pirates greater then Kaidou. Stop trying ignore the point. 



Klarionan said:


> According to must have Oda overrated the Yonko as he came up with the entire concept.



Yet Mihawk sails around the world alone, unbothered and is looking for a foe stronger then his past rival in shanks......who is currently a yonkou. Oda refers to both shanks and Mihawk as living legends along side Newgate. Being a Yonkou doesn't make you all powerful, I mean shit Zoro can damage Kaidou, and he was trained by Mihawk. LOL who doesn't have a black blade. lol



Klarionan said:


> Against you starts even dunno to look reasonable.



I prefer you to get back to spamming reactions.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Klarionan (Oct 22, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> The rocks alliance includes Big Mom, even if she makes it out of wano to another arc, she was still bested by Luffy and his pirate alliance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that would literally mean nothing for any Yonko comparisons, or this fight.

Oden stronger than Prime Garp confirmed 

And wanted to measure the true distance to Old Whitebeard, but i guess that did not happen in Two Piece? And Oda also names Big Mom besides Roger, but i guess again that did not happen in Two Piece? Being compared to a Yonko, makes you obviously not all powerful either, how do you fail to understand that?

And i would prefer if you would go back to primary school.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## IHateAnnoyingJerks (Oct 22, 2021)

Big Mom's offense power is awful, she scales to island level characters but has no island level feat like Bird Cage or Ursus Shock.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Oda Report (Oct 22, 2021)

Klarionan said:


> that would literally mean nothing for any Yonko comparisons, or this fight.



???? Luffy besting a Yonkou Rocks alliance would mean nothing..........when the WG themselves was afriad of Newgate and Shanks getting into talks. LMAO you missing a whole lot of story brotheR.



Klarionan said:


> Oden stronger than Prime Garp confirmed



Putting words in my post won't work much like when you try to insert your head cannon into the story.

it don't work.



Klarionan said:


> And wanted to measure the true distance to Old Whitebeard, but i guess that did not happen in Two Piece?



Yeah Mihawk won't get a 1v1 in a war, much like how shanks Stopped kaidou and king from attacking Newgate.  This is One Piece. The same One Piece where you act as if Shanks isnt higher up on the Yonkou food chain then Kaidou and Mom.



Klarionan said:


> And Oda also names Big Mom besides Roger, but i guess again that did not happen in Two Piece? Being compared to a Yonko, makes you obviously not all powerful either, how do you fail to understand that?



That's not what I'm getting out. Its you who claim "Yonkou hype!!! is teh end all be all"! yet Mihawk is compare to the two in Newgate and shanks. . .



Klarionan said:


> And i would prefer if you would go back to primary school.



Your argument is getting smaller and smaller.

Hit the reaction button bro when you get witters block for your fanfiction.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Oct 22, 2021)

Six said:


> Kinda the other way around, friend. Crocochad blocked another "casual" swing aimed at Luffy.
> 
> Also, relax. Just having a bit of fun, couldn't care less.


Ah yes, I too use the side of the knife when I try to cut something

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## TheOmega (Oct 22, 2021)

Big Mom > Mihawk
Mihawk can only win if BM doesn't use any of her other abilities and just sticks to pure Swordsmanship

Reactions: Tier Specialist 4


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 22, 2021)

convict said:


> Mihawk and Shanks are bad matchups for her. They along with Akainu are probably the 3 people on Earth who can best damage her. I think those 3 and Kaido are the only people alive for now who beat her.


No Dragon or Blackbeard?

Mihawk has clashed evenly with the strongest Yonkou, he wins but it definitely isn’t easy.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## El Hit (Oct 22, 2021)

Six said:


> Kinda the other way around, friend. Crocochad blocked another "casual" swing aimed at Luffy.
> 
> Also, relax. Just having a bit of fun, couldn't care less.


We need a Ton of calcs for this thread  








Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> OL consensus is equal to the watery shit I had this morning.


Said the mod

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jay. (Oct 22, 2021)

Better than Killer imho

them flickflacks was real

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheOmega (Oct 22, 2021)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> No Dragon or Blackbeard?
> 
> Mihawk has clashed evenly with the strongest Yonkou, he wins but it definitely isn’t easy.


Vista and Jozu ain't Yonko


----------



## convict (Oct 22, 2021)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> No Dragon or Blackbeard?
> 
> Mihawk has clashed evenly with the strongest Yonkou, he wins but it definitely isn’t easy.



Blackbeard will get stronger later and Dragon should be at that level give or take.


----------



## Pyriz (Oct 22, 2021)

If this is supposed to be a swordfight then she gets rolled obviously. If not, well, I think BM is probably a little stronger than Mihawk overall and I'd probably give her the edge in a fight, but I definitely think it's damn close. Even if she wins (which is what I'm voting for) he'd definitely give her something to hold on to. Might even take a limb or something.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2021)

El Hit said:


> Said the mod



I dont mod the OL.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 22, 2021)

I like how die-hardman keeps bumping this thread to the top of the OL everytime he comes in here crying about it

not exactly a smart idea on his part

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MO (Oct 22, 2021)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Mihawk has clashed evenly with the strongest Yonkou,


When the hell did mihawk clash with Kaido?


----------



## El Hit (Oct 22, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> I like how die-hardman keeps bumping this thread to the top of the OL everytime he comes in here crying about it
> 
> not exactly a smart idea on his part


47 now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## El Hit (Oct 22, 2021)

MO said:


> When the hell did mihawk clash with Kaido?


There are only 2 things Kaido is better at than shanks, crying and opening jars.


----------



## MO (Oct 22, 2021)

El Hit said:


> There are only 2 things Kaido is better at than shanks, crying and opening jars.


and being the strongest.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 22, 2021)

MO said:


> When the hell did mihawk clash with Kaido?


I meant Shanks. I say this a lot, but when determining power levels as well as determining what characters are likely to be stronger than other characters: 

Plot>>>Feats ALWAYS.

That is always a more reliable indicators

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## El Hit (Oct 22, 2021)

MO said:


> and being the strongest.


I remember 2 yonko on their way to marineford and only one reaching it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MO (Oct 22, 2021)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> I meant Shanks. I say this a lot, but when determining power levels as well as determining what characters are likely to be stronger than other characters:
> 
> Plot>>>Feats ALWAYS.
> 
> That is always a more reliable indicators


the plot says Kaido is the strongest.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 22, 2021)

A very timely thread OP @A Optimistic You truly have a talent for creating events that shake the core of people living in inconvenient half-truths. Let the Yoncuck brigade, the Luffy rubber bandwagon boys, and Mihawk haters like the guy who's named after dying while achieving erection, as well as the legions of powerpuff girls such as @LaniDani and @Klarionan rate us all as tier specialists and rain the haterade upon us  @ also just being a hater as always. 

Men lie. Women lie, numbers don't. 
It is truly a ray of hope for a rational tomorrow, that Big Mom is getting stomped in this poll after 1 single day. After convening with the true scholars of the OL and the ghosts of past legends whom have lurked on this site, we have all agreed objectively and spiritually, that Oda would never subject Mihawk to such revolting portrayal 

Yes, he failed to kill Pre-Skip Luffy. Yes, he got lost like Zoro in the middle of a War and got distracted by a friendly duel with Vista, before getting distracted again by Luffy 

But ask yourselves...do you see Mihawk getting fucking electrocuted by Nami, motorboated in the face by Franky, rolled out into a red carpet like a newborn toddler being rolled into his wet blanket by Robin...after getting cockblocked by Jimbei and Chopper while getting molested by Brook? Do you see him getting fucking punched in the face by Kidd and smacked to the ground? Getting called a pathetic invalid by Kaido who screams his lungs out at Zoro's "Flying Dragon Slash"? Getting sent down a watery abyss by King before becoming an amnesiac who gets captured by Queen? 

Oh and falling off the fucking Wedding Cake and rolling around like a boulder. Getting thrown off the rooftop while needing a fucking fartcloud to break his fall? 


Because...I can't   I can't even imagine Oda pulling that shit with Mihawk or Shanks, because it will never happen.



Furthermore, I may truly get in trouble with this...but I am convinced the majority of Big Mom fans (even outside forums) are comprised of overweight, candy crush addicted man children, whom are probably massive feminists and woke activists. You can call me a vampire gay boy who has a fetish for sharp objects, but Mihawk fans aren't sensitive at least. Every post where Big Mom gets spoken against is reported or downrated  Of course, massive love and respect for fans like Charlotte D. Kurisu and MO for sticking with her. The rest tho... And you may be surprised, but I actually like Big Mom

Reactions: Funny 7 | Winner 2 | Informative 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## El Hit (Oct 22, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> A very timely thread OP @A Optimistic You truly have a talent for creating events that shake the core of people living in inconvenient half-truths. Let the Yoncuck brigade, the Luffy rubber bandwagon boys, and Mihawk haters like the guy who's named after dying while achieving erection, as well as the legions of powerpuff girls such as @LaniDani and @Klarionan rate us all as tier specialists and rain the haterade upon us  @ also just being a hater as always.
> 
> Men lie. Women lie, numbers don't.
> It is truly a ray of hope for a rational tomorrow, that Big Mom is getting stomped in this poll after 1 single day. After convening with the true scholars of the OL and the ghosts of past legends whom have lurked on this site, we have all agreed objectively and spiritually, that Oda would never subject Mihawk to such revolting portrayal
> ...


jayjay would be so proud


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 22, 2021)

El Hit said:


> jayjay would be so proud



He was one of the scholars of legends past I consulted prior to visiting this lovely thread. 

He gave his approval.


----------



## MO (Oct 22, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> I may truly get in trouble with this...but I am convinced the majority of Big Mom fans (even outside forums) are comprised of overweight, drug addicted man children, whom are probably massive feminists and woke activists


Why would you roast me like this..

Reactions: Funny 3 | Friendly 3


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 22, 2021)

MO said:


> Why would you roast me like this..



Because I love you 

And no you do not fit the above <3 

At least I hope not

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 22, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> And you may be surprised, but I actually like Big Mom



I burst out laughing when you ended your giant roast post like this

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mrdude (Oct 22, 2021)

Based on feats Mihawk is not any better than Big Mom. His attacks were stopped by Commanders as well.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2021)

Mrdude said:


> Based on feats Mihawk is not any better than Big Mom. His attacks were stopped by Commanders as well.


1 random ranged slash by a guy literally made of _diamond_

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jay. (Oct 22, 2021)

too bad Mihawk didn't CoC clash with Newgate when he had the chance in MF


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 22, 2021)

MO said:


> the plot says Kaido is the strongest.


No it doesn’t. He’s being defeated well before the end.


----------



## MO (Oct 22, 2021)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> No it doesn’t. He’s being defeated well before the end.


he is literally called the strongest doesn't matter when he's defeated.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2021)

Kaido is the strongest non-human, thats literally his title

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## convict (Oct 22, 2021)

Let’s see how he is defeated first before discounting countless statements from within and beyond the manga.

Reactions: Neutral 2


----------



## Unknown (Oct 22, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Kaido is the strongest non-human, thats literally his title


He is the strongest of the living beings


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 22, 2021)

MO said:


> he is literally called the strongest doesn't matter when he's defeated.


The strongest human? Strongest man? Or creature?


----------



## MO (Oct 22, 2021)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> The strongest human? Strongest man? Or creature?


creature. and humans are creatures.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 22, 2021)

MO said:


> creature. and humans are creatures.


I see. I don’t think that’s how Oda sees it. I don’t think he’d write the strongest character in the series going down this far before the end of the story. But we shall see.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pyriz (Oct 22, 2021)

Honestly it doesn't seem like a good idea to get too invested in these titles. Oda seems to use them more for narrative purposes than power levels.


----------



## MO (Oct 22, 2021)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> I see. I don’t think that’s how Oda sees it. I don’t think he’d write the strongest character in the series going down this far before the end of the story. But we shall see.


Whitebeard went down like 500 chapters and i don't see people questioning his status.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 22, 2021)

MO said:


> Whitebeard went down like 500 chapters and i don't see people questioning his status.


He didn’t go down to the protagonist well before the story was over.


----------



## MO (Oct 22, 2021)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> He didn’t go down to the protagonist well before the story was over.


Kaido isn't going down to luffy only.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 22, 2021)

MO said:


> Kaido isn't going down to luffy only.


Just like Doflamingo didn’t, but Oda viewed that as Luffy’s solid victory with Luffy being stronger than him.

Listen dude, I’m not here to argue Kaido’s strength levels with you, I was just explaining a good metric for predicting things in the story.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 22, 2021)

Six said:


> What are the calcs for this?


Oh this again.

Let's see:




I didn't know we should makes cals for Linlin and Kaido based on hom much they cut ... what is this, the contest who cuts the most?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oda Report (Oct 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Oh this again.
> 
> Let's see:
> 
> ...



Well its was really a contest of who isn't really trying, NOT really putting in any effort on Hawk Eye Part is what makes his feat impressive especially when it was in part 1.

Eye of the beholder I guess.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Klarionan (Oct 22, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> A very timely thread OP @A Optimistic You truly have a talent for creating events that shake the core of people living in inconvenient half-truths. Let the Yoncuck brigade, the Luffy rubber bandwagon boys, and Mihawk haters like the guy who's named after dying while achieving erection, as well as the legions of powerpuff girls such as @LaniDani and @Klarionan rate us all as tier specialists and rain the haterade upon us  @ also just being a hater as always.
> 
> Men lie. Women lie, numbers don't.
> It is truly a ray of hope for a rational tomorrow, that Big Mom is getting stomped in this poll after 1 single day. After convening with the true scholars of the OL and the ghosts of past legends whom have lurked on this site, we have all agreed objectively and spiritually, that Oda would never subject Mihawk to such revolting portrayal
> ...


the only way your post towards me makes even sense, is if you are either delusional enough to think that Mihawk could high diff or destroy Big Mom, or stupid enough to agree with Oda Report.

And i would not even truly see myself as a Big Mom fan, and think Mihawk is a cooler character with less bad writing from Oda, and mostly just stick up for her because i am annoyed about the retarded levels of how much she is underrated on this forum. But at the point were you need to personally ad hominem attack an entire fan base in a way that genuinly looks like you get insecure about a not real character just because her fictional sex happens to be female, and seemingly even throughout the internet and not just this forum, i call you a desperate man child who needs to grow up and get a life outside of the internet

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 22, 2021)

Both stronger than Shanks.....I'll give the edge to Big Mom because of her durability and versatility.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Fisherman John West (Oct 22, 2021)

Six said:


> What are the calcs for this?



What are the calcs for this?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 22, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> Well its was really a contest of who isn't really trying, NOT really putting in any effort on Hawk Eye Part is what makes his feat impressive especially when it was in part 1.
> 
> Eye of the beholder I guess.


So WB sitting and doing this?


But tell me how is Kaido doing this:



While defeating 15 people much less impressive that cutting ice be the WSS?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2021)

lifting onigashima and slowly flying it with magic DF clouds is completely irrelevant in 1v1 combat

black blade swords slashes are very relevant in 1v1 combat

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Ren. (Oct 22, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> lifting onigashima and slowly flying it with magic DF clouds is completely irrelevant in 1v1 combat
> 
> black blade swords slashes are very relevant in 1v1 combat


Yes drooping that island is irrelevant on top of Mihawk while Kaido Is using Adv COC on his ass.

If he tried to cut the island he get clubbed if he doesn't cut it he gets crushed.

Completely irreverent

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Yes drooping that island is irrelevant on top of Mihawk while Kaido Is using Adv COC on his ass.


yup, irrelevant scenario
but nice fanfiction

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 22, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> yup, irrelevant scenario
> but nice fanfiction


You meant the actual scenario of Wano



Whille this scenario implies a 1vs15 + Adv COC Luffy, Yamato disabling the bombs and Momo stopping the island.

Mihawk would be fucked if he was in this scenario alone.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Ren. (Oct 22, 2021)

Fisherman John West said:


> What are the calcs for this?


We did that.

0 damage aka the same amount of damage she took in 60+ years.

And ~ same amount of damage Mihawk ever did to a top tier in the series from chapter 1 

Shanks his rival took more damage from a fish and pre TS BB that from Mihawk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 22, 2021)

So ren, how much damage is the new Mama Raid attack doing to Mihawk in your opinion?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 22, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> So ren, how much damage is the new Mama Raid attack doing to Mihawk in your opinion?


No answer me this as you made this bait treat.

How much is the amount of damage Mihawk has given to any top tier in the entire 1029 chapters?

Or how much did Kid damage Kaido? 

I mean, stay in your lane if you want to say Kid did something in this arc ... but want to mock BM regarding offensive.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> No answer me this as you made this bait treat.
> 
> How much is the amount of damage Mihawk has given to any top tier in the entire 1029 chapters?



how is a thread between two top tiers a bait thread? Or are you implying big mom isn’t a top tier?

 

your question doesn’t make sense, big mom hasn’t damaged any top tier on panel either

next question

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Ren. (Oct 22, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> how is a thread between two top tiers a bait thread? Or are you implying big mom isn’t a top tier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No a even better question to mimic yours?


How much damage did Mihawk do to Vista?



My answer is BM did more damage to Kid that is stronger than vista currently.

I have the panels for it:


While BM doesn't have the damage done to a top tier, Mihawk does not even have a fight vs a top tier,  she has several days fight worth with Kaido ... much more than Mihawk has.

Mihawk only has Vista while BM is currently doing a 1vs2 with 2 stronger than Vista opponents.

As I said before while you clown BM don't forget Mihawk is a chapter 50 top tier shown that only has Vista as a fight and stomping Zoro in EB.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> No a even better question to mimic yours?
> 
> 
> How much damage did Mihawk do to Vista?
> ...



why do you keep dodging my questions but keep expecting me to answer your questions? Have some manners 

1) how much damage is mama raid doing to Mihawk if it lands?

2) how is a thread between two top tiers a bait thread? Or are one of the fighters in this thread not a top tier? If so, which one?

don’t be shy.

 

Now as for your Mihawk vs vista panel that you like bringing up. Explain to me the difference between Mihawk asking a Yonko commander to postpone his match, and another Yonko commander defeating two of big mom’s homies while big mom runs away from him. I know you’re not gonna answer this question though lmao 

as for your kidd panel, the blood from Kidd’s face is from Hawkins head butting. Why are you tryna give Hawkins feats to big mom?

now try to answer my questions this time before asking me 3 different new ones please

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 22, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> why do you keep dodging my questions but keep expecting me to answer your questions? Have some manners
> 
> 1) how much damage is mama raid doing to Mihawk if it lands?
> 
> ...


Your problem is you want to say Kid did well while you are downplaying the top tier he is 1vs2 fighting.

Pick your poison. I choose to say Kid did well aka my thread.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Your problem is you want to say Kid did well while you are downplaying the top tier he is 1vs2 fighting.



I’m not downplaying her at all, I’ve said plenty of times that both kidd and law have done nothing to her so far 

not a drop of blood has been seen on her body


----------



## Ren. (Oct 22, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> the blood from Kidd’s face is from Hawkins head butting


I am sure his entire body is shaking because of the head butting.


I mean look again the throbbing is gushing blood(Sarcasm).

Think again what she hit him was an electro sword, this is why his body is shaking afterwards.

Imagine if she hit him with that:



Maybe think again that Oda doesn't want Kid to lose another ... just saying.


----------



## gunchar (Oct 22, 2021)

This thread is giving me brain cancer, and kinda convinced me that some Mihawk fanboys have serious mental issues XD...

*As for the fight:* Mihawk obviously wins any pure swordfight, but an all out fight could go either way so far with an edge to Big Mom going by actual feats and position and an edge to Mihawk going by match up and potential future feats(cause Mihawk first all out fight will be later, if both even have all out fights).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> I am sure his entire body is shaking because of the head butting.
> 
> 
> I mean look again the throbbing is gushing blood.



yes that’s because of Hawkins 

why do you think he’s bleeding on the same body part that Hawkins keeps smashing his head into?

why do you think kidd said he’s fine when Hawkins was defeated?

you’re tryna give big mom credit for someone Hawkins did

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 22, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> yes that’s because of Hawkins
> 
> why do you think he’s bleeding on the same body part that Hawkins keeps smashing his head into?
> 
> ...


Again if the bleeding is done because of that then why is the blood not now gushing. the throbbing indicates that the damage is in motion.

And again answer me why didn't Oda use this in this situation?



My take is maybe just maybe Kid is supposed to end Wano alive?

Again choose your poison  carefully.


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 22, 2021)

Restrict Yoru and his pocket knife. Give Mihawk a toothpick, he will forge a black toothpick out of it and poke the fatso to death with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 22, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> Restrict Yoru and his pocket knife. Give Mihawk a toothpick, he will forge a black toothpick out of it and poke the fatso to death with it.


I agree


----------



## gunchar (Oct 22, 2021)

@Shiba D. Inu
Dafuq do you want from me, did i hurt your feelings XD?


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Again if the bleeding is done because of that then why is the blood not now gushing. the throbbing indicates that the damage is in motion.
> 
> And again answer me why didn't Oda use this in this situation?
> 
> ...



you do realize we see Kidd’s face covered in blood complaining about the pain before big mom used mama raid right?

so are you saying big mom caused all that damage off panel? Or are you not aware that happened before the mama raid attack?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 22, 2021)

Mihawk win again.
BM take another L or wait she die killed by Yoru.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> I agree



you need to post edits

i only need to post stuff that actually happened in the manga 

here's a visual of zeus and prom being defeated and mom running away. 

imagine having the nerve to bring up vista after big mom had similar experiences with another whitebeard commander

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 22, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> We got some new swordsmanship feats from Big Mom, so let's re-visit this topic. Who wins?
> 
> Location: Rooftop


Shanks only has one arm,  Mihawk probably doesn't have AdCOC.

So Shanks can best deal with her strength directly because of advanced COC  while  Mihawk can more parry/outmaneuver her.

I think they both present the same diffulty but in different ways. 

it's rather interesting to think about.


----------



## Oda Report (Oct 22, 2021)

Klarionan said:


> the only way your post towards me makes even sense, is if you are either delusional enough to think that Mihawk could high diff or destroy Big Mom, or stupid enough to agree with Oda Report.
> 
> And i would not even truly see myself as a Big Mom fan, and think Mihawk is a cooler character with less bad writing from Oda, and mostly just stick up for her because i am annoyed about the retarded levels of how much she is underrated on this forum. But at the point were you need to personally ad hominem attack an entire fan base in a way that genuinly looks like you get insecure about a not real character just because her fictional sex happens to be female, and seemingly even throughout the internet and not just this forum, i call you a desperate man child who needs to grow up and get a life outside of the internet



Love it when my posts invoke such emotion.



Ren. said:


> So WB sitting and doing this?



That's cool and all its Newgate after all its his thing.



Ren. said:


> But tell me how is Kaido doing this:
> 
> 
> While defeating 15 people much less impressive that cutting ice be the WSS?



With the use of a powerful DF.

Lets not forget Mihawk wasn't even aiming at the giant wave. 


It was a lack of grace which is shameful. Yet it provided a feat when Mihawk wasn't even trying to.


----------



## Oda Report (Oct 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> No a even better question to mimic yours?
> 
> 
> How much damage did Mihawk do to Vista?



Mihawk didn't need to, Vista didn't peak his interest.

Hence vista agree with Mihawk to settle things latter.


Ren. said:


> My answer is BM did more damage to Kid that is stronger than vista currently.
> 
> I have the panels for it:
> 
> ...



Yet Zoro is stronger then Kid and that's Mihawks apprentice who has better showings then Kid.


----------



## trance (Oct 22, 2021)

mihawk isn't losing to the weakest yonko

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Oda Report (Oct 22, 2021)

trance said:


> mihawk isn't losing to the weakest yonko



I personally think Big Mom is stronger then Kaidou.

both still entry level yonkou as wano has proven. tho

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Sablés (Oct 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> How much damage did Mihawk do to Vista?


Ren, my friend. When Mihawk is proven > Yonko level. I will make sure to tag you first and ask how much diff Vista will need to smack Big Mom.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Oda Report (Oct 22, 2021)

Vista is the most underrated character.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fisherman John West (Oct 22, 2021)

Vista is around Marco level

And big mom ran from marco

Reactions: Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Ren. (Oct 22, 2021)

Sablés said:


> Ren, my friend. When Mihawk is proven > Yonko level. I will make sure to tag you first and ask how much diff Vista will need to smack Big Mom.


EOS BB is a Yonko he won't be PK.

EOS BB is Yonko level. 

Good Luck proving Mihawk is above that.

Or we can do it this way, Yonko level is current Luffy sure Mihawk is > Yonko level.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 22, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> you need to post edits
> 
> i only need to post stuff that actually happened in the manga
> 
> ...


Dude Mihawk had this:




This is his best fight in 1029 chapters.


Want me to show you BM's.





You say that BM did shit to Kid

And please don't tell me this is becuase of plot:




And your problem is this:



This is sure(sarcasm) not because of plot.

BM couldn't have possibly used  this:


or this:


Or this:






Your argument is that BM was having problems with Marco ... mate your pal Mihawk had problems with Vista   Marco is the stronger commander from the WB not Vista, he also stopped Akainu, Kizaru and Aokiji before.

Kizaru needed sea stone to stop Marco  

Did you even read MF, Jozu stopped his slash, Crocodile stopped him, Vista stopped him, he couldn't hurt Luffy the same way BM couldn't hurt Kid aka they were needed for the story. 
O and when Shanks came Mihawk said he is out, he didn't come to tango with the RHP.

Now maybe when Mihawk shows a feat we can do a debate and not this bait of yours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Your argument is that BM was having problem with Marco



Nope, that's not my argument.

My argument is that you have no self awareness if you're going to bring up Mihawk vs Vista while Big Mom also had a poor showing with a Whitebeard commander.

I can't make this any more simple for you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Oct 22, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> Nope that's not my argument
> 
> My argument is that you have no self awareness if you're going to bring up Mihawk vs Vista while Big Mom also had a poor showing with a Whitebeard commander.
> 
> I can't make this any more simple for you.


...

I think you have a problem with the underling tone.

You are the one that is downplaying BM ...

Your Mihawk has no proper fight bar Vista and that was 3 pages.

So how can I tell you that he is stronger or not when he did jack shit in the manga.

No the simplest is that you have nothing for Mihawk bar him cutting ice ... if his rival in the manga wasn't Shanks he would not even be in this debate.

BM is clowned the say way Mihawk was clowned in MF because their opponents were related to the MC ... I hope you get it.

In a vs if you put Kid vs BM and she uses here leathal moves as I showed you he get killed, the same was Luffy would have been killed by Mihawk in MF.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> ...
> 
> I think you have a problem with the underling tone.
> 
> ...



I'm not talking about who's stronger between Mihawk and Big Mom. 

"Nope that's not my argument

My argument is that you have no self awareness if you're going to bring up Mihawk vs Vista while Big Mom also had a poor showing with a Whitebeard commander.

I can't make this any more simple for you."

re-read this quote over and over again until you get it.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 22, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> I'm not talking about who's stronger between Mihawk and Big Mom.


You made a thread that is a Vs.

....

Mate this was the scope of the thread and Mihawk is jack shit  vs top tiers.

I can also say Dragon is stronger than Mihawk or BM and have as much arguments and Mihawk vs BM.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> My made a thread that is a Vs.
> 
> ....
> 
> Mate this was the scope.



Yes this is a vs thread, but you and gianfi made that dumb vista comparison, and when called out on the double standards, you can't admit it

not surprised tho 



Ren. said:


> Mihawk is jack shit vs top tiers.



how is a yonko level fighter jack shit to top tiers?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 22, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> Yes this is a vs thread, but you and ginafi made that dumb vista comparison, and when called out on the double standards, you can't admit it
> 
> not surprised tho


Mate it was not only Vista, it was crocodile, it was Jozu.

But sure BM has poor feats ... maybe maybe mate because she is supposed to no killed the allied forces of Luffy.



A Optimistic said:


> how is a yonko level fighter jack shit to top tiers?


Mate what top tier he fough to lebel him labels?

Again Dragon is a PK level fight because I feel like it, this is you saying Yonko level if that is even a thing again Luffy is Yonko level now as he unlike Mihawk is fight a yonko 

I said he is a top tier.

Jack shit meant that he fought no top tier.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Mate it was not only Vista, it was crocodile, it was Jozu.
> 
> But sure BM has poor feats ... maybe maybe mate because she is supposed to no killed the allied forces of Luffy.



what happened with crocodile? mihawk blocked his attack.

jozu would block big mom's long range slash as well, whats your point?

vista would also clash with mom on a panel.

any other questions?

now its my turn. would franky be riding his motorcycle on mihawk's face? 



Ren. said:


> Mate what top tier he fough to lebel him labels?
> 
> Again Dragon is a PK level fight because I feel like it, this is you saying Yonko level if that is even a thing again Luffy is Yonko level now as he unlike Mihawk is fight a yonko
> 
> ...



i dont understand what you're saying

mihawk isn't a top tier because he didnt fight a top tier? but dragon is a top tier?

can you be a bit more clear, you're all over the place

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ren. (Oct 22, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> jozu would block big mom's long range slash as well, whats your point?


wait so you mean the cut that was for WB is that weak?

Is he joking or what?


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> wait so you mean the cut that was for WB is that weak?
> 
> Is he joking or what?



that attack would hurt whitebeard if it landed on whitebeard. we literally saw fodder stab whitebeard lmao

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 22, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> i dont understand what you're saying
> 
> mihawk isn't a top tier because he didnt fight a top tier? but dragon is a top tier?
> 
> can you be a bit more clear, you're all over the place


Uhh trolling.



A Optimistic said:


> that attack would hurt whitebeard if it landed on whitebeard. we literally saw fodder stab whitebeard lmao


Yeah but you see, fodder can do that, Mihawk can't.

His slashes are that weak.

Next time he needs to learn how to cut diamond.

Or he wants some of those hear attacks like the Mad dog himself?


----------



## Sablés (Oct 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Mihawk can't.


Proof?


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Uhh trolling.



concession accepted



Ren. said:


> Yeah but you see, fodder can do that, Mihawk can't.
> 
> His slashes are that weak.
> 
> Next time he needs to learn how to cut diamond.



you're saying mihawk can't cut whitebeard when fodder can? and you have the nerve to call someone else a troll?

you have no self awareness


----------



## Ren. (Oct 22, 2021)

Sablés said:


> Proof?


MF.

He tried and he was blocked.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> MF.
> 
> He tried and he was blocked.


When did Whitebeard tank Mihawk's slashes?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 22, 2021)

Sablés said:


> When did Whitebeard tank Mihawk's slashes?




I forgot I am good at trolling the trolls.



A Optimistic said:


> ou're saying mihawk can't cut whitebeard when fodder can? and you have the nerve to call someone else a troll?


That was the point to show you how it is done ..


----------



## Sablés (Oct 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


>


Don't give me that.
You said Mihawk cannot cut Whitebeard the same way fodders can.
I asked for evidence. So where is it?
Or will you just admit you're a troll who's way too invested in powerlevels?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> I forgot I am good at trolling the trolls.



why are you facepalming sables? you literally said 3 mins ago that mihawk can't cut whitebeard if his slash connected to his body

you can't even remember what you typed 3 mins ago?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 22, 2021)

Sablés said:


> You said Mihawk cannot cut Whitebeard the same way fodders can.
> I asked for evidence. So where is it?






Ren. said:


> Yeah but you see, fodder can do that, Mihawk can't.
> 
> His slashes are that weak.
> 
> Next time he needs to learn how to cut diamond.






A Optimistic said:


> if his slash connected to his body


See that is what you said.



Ren. said:


> MF.
> 
> He tried and he was blocked.


I said this.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 22, 2021)

Now Mihawk is feetless.

BM vs Mihawk extreme diff either way.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> *Yeah but you see, fodder can do that, Mihawk can't.*



how you gonna pretend you didnt say this lmao


----------



## Sablés (Oct 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


>


What does Jozu have to do with Whitebeard getting slashed by Mihawk? You DID say that Mihawk could not cut him. So prove it.

If you're not a troll - as you were called - this should be simple to answer. As far as I can see, everyone else here is having an honest discussion but you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 22, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> how you gonna pretend you didnt say this lmao


Yes he tried and he couldn't do it.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Yes he tried and he couldn't do it.



i dont think we're understanding each other

how about you just tell me what your mother tongue is and ill open up google translate so we can communicate better


----------



## Ren. (Oct 22, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> i dont think we're understanding each other
> 
> how about you just tell me what your mother tongue is and ill open up google translate so we can communicate better





Sablés said:


> As far as I can see, everyone else here is having an honest discussion but you.





Yes If I do prolong this I will be banned.



Sablés said:


> You DID say that Mihawk could not cut him. So prove it.


Of course he can cut her, he is the WSS ...


----------



## Sablés (Oct 22, 2021)

Yes, we know.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ren. (Oct 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Now Mihawk is feetless.
> 
> BM vs Mihawk extreme diff either way.


Did you even read this @Sablés ?

I felt for the bait ... yes I did  

If this was discord ... only if.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2021)

>Ren


----------



## Ren. (Oct 22, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> A very timely thread OP @A Optimistic You truly have a talent for creating events that shake the core of people living in inconvenient half-truths. Let the Yoncuck brigade, the Luffy rubber bandwagon boys, and Mihawk haters like the guy who's named after dying while achieving erection, as well as the legions of powerpuff girls such as @LaniDani and @Klarionan rate us all as tier specialists and rain the haterade upon us  @ also just being a hater as always.
> 
> Men lie. Women lie, numbers don't.
> It is truly a ray of hope for a rational tomorrow, that Big Mom is getting stomped in this poll after 1 single day. After convening with the true scholars of the OL and the ghosts of past legends whom have lurked on this site, we have all agreed objectively and spiritually, that Oda would never subject Mihawk to such revolting portrayal
> ...


Ok let's ask a Mihawk fan.

Now seriously how would a fight between the two go if you use what you think both of them can do, no PIS for BM!

I am inclined to go for Mihawk because of his personality but is an extreme diff fight.

Reactions: Agree 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Oda Report (Oct 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Yeah but you see, fodder can do that, Mihawk can't.
> 
> *His slashes are that weak.
> 
> ...



You don't understand how top tier swordsman work.

Your homework for tonight is to reread Mr 1 vs Zoro, you will be tested on the breath of all things and how swordsman cut what they want to cut. 

See you next post.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 22, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> You don't understand how top tier swordsman work.


I think I said in this thread that Mihawk is top tier 10 times.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 22, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


>


*Mihawk is a chapter 50 top tier shown* that only has Vista as a fight and stomping Zoro in EB.

You had I problem with my understanding ...

Selective reading are we?


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> *Mihawk is a chapter 50 top tier shown* that only has Vista as a fight and stomping Zoro in EB.



okay so if mihawk's slash landed on whitebeard's body

is whitebeard getting cut or not?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 22, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> okay so if mihawk's slash landed on whitebeard's body
> 
> is whitebeard getting cut or not?


Mate learn something ... don't add words to others.



Ren. said:


> Of course he can cut her, he is the WSS ...


Just read.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Mate learn something ... don't add words to others.
> 
> 
> Just read.



who is her?

whitebeard is a man

im asking you if he can cut whitebeard, just say yes or no

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 22, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> who is her?
> 
> whitebeard is a man
> 
> im asking you if he can cut whitebeard, just say yes or no


Mate if I said WSS can cut her aka BM, why are you asking me if he can cut WB?


It was obvious that this was a pun for you. This is why I said Mihawk could not as he was blocked.

Now of course you made it like you didn't see that.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Mate if I said WSS can cut her aka BM, why are you asking me if he can cut WB?



because you said mihawk can't cut wb. is someone else posting on your account bro?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 22, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> because you said mihawk can't cut wb. is someone else posting on your account bro?





Ren. said:


> It was obvious that this was a pun for you. This is why I said Mihawk could not as he was blocked.
> 
> Now of course you made it like you didn't see that.



I am out as you seam to enjoy this.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 22, 2021)

@A Optimistic

here for you:

Mihawk is  a top tier.

He can cut BM, he can cut WB, he can cut Kaido.

He was jack shit vs top tiers it in the sense of the next sentence that he has no panels vs one, this is why I said that and next I gave an example: Dragon.

BM has poor feats because she was used to hype others, on paper she is a monster that was not wounded in her entire life, she also could go tow to tow with Kaido for days.

Mihawk might be stronger or he might not be, he doesn't have the feats to put him over any top tiers, he has good chances to be stronger than many.

Him cutting ice does not put him above BM because BM is not just  a sword user.

Franky riding her face doesn't affect her status, her not damaging Kid that much with her electric sword the same as she used way more damaging moves than that, her getting amnesia after brutalizing Queen another sign she was plot relocated etc.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> @A Optimistic
> 
> here for you:
> 
> ...



u could have just said this from the beginning  

anyways i think this will be a very close fight


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2021)

Mihawks Big Black Yoru

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Oda Report (Oct 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> I think I said in this thread that Mihawk is top tier 10 times..



I said you don't know how they work. 

Especially if you think a WB commander who had a body made of diamond blocking a casual slash from Mihawk is bad on Hawks part.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 22, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> anyways i think this will be a very close fight


Yes It is an extreme diff either way for me.

To be frank if you write BM with her full power all the time and competent she is a monster.

In a way Oda wrote her like a complete monster, in another he wrote her to not destroy.

It is what  it is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 22, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Yes It is an extreme diff either way for me.
> 
> To be frank if you write BM with her full power all the time and competent she is a monster.
> 
> ...



yes i agree its an extreme fight

if you weren't trolling earlier, we could have avoided this

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## IHateAnnoyingJerks (Oct 23, 2021)

We will never see island level feats from Meme, her offense power is too weak compare to other top tiers.


----------



## Breadman (Oct 23, 2021)

I see no reason to believe that Mihawk could grievously wound Big Mom.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 23, 2021)

Klarionan said:


> the only way your post towards me makes even sense, is if you are either delusional enough to think that Mihawk could high diff or destroy Big Mom, or stupid enough to agree with Oda Report.


I don't think he high diffs her and the post wasn't made strictly towards you. Only did so because of the ratings.


Klarionan said:


> And i would not even truly see myself as a Big Mom fan, and think Mihawk is a cooler character with less bad writing from Oda, and mostly just stick up for her because i am annoyed about the retarded levels of how much she is underrated on this forum.


Nice, that's cool.


Klarionan said:


> But at the point were you need to personally ad hominem attack an entire fan base in a way that genuinly looks like you get insecure about a not real character just because her fictional sex happens to be female, and seemingly even throughout the internet and not just this forum, i call you a desperate man child who needs to grow up and get a life outside of the internet



Lol. I wasn't ad hominem attacking the entire fanbase. I was giving a diagnosis and just calling out what I'm seeing. It's mostly banter and anyone with skin thicker than caramel wouldn't care   though Don't act like you don't see or weren't a part of it as well. It's not just shit takes with Mihawk high-diffing or bird stomping Big Mom that sets you guys off. Even perfectly objective takes of "going either way" or a character being stronger is sufficient for that.

I also got a very nice life outside of the internet thank you very much  Got more b****hes than Big Mom got husbands

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 23, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Ok let's ask a Mihawk fan.
> 
> Now seriously how would a fight between the two go if you use what you think both of them can do, no PIS for BM!
> 
> I am inclined to go for Mihawk because of his personality but is an extreme diff fight.



No PIS for Big Mom also means no PIS for Mihawk or plot protecting Luffy in MF...

I mean in a serious discussion, none of these "anti-feats" are even worth bringing up  I only did so because I found it amusing that BM fanboys bring up Vista and Luffy against Mihawk as if their own matriarch doesn't have an entire plethora's worth of hilariously embarrassing showings herself and far more at that  

Objectively, it's a fight that goes extreme-diff, with a  possibility of either side winning.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ren. (Oct 23, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Objectively, it's a fight that goes extreme-diff, with a possibility of either side winning.


 That is also my take.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Turrin (Oct 23, 2021)

I’ll wait till I see BM awakening, but BM from what has shown gets clapped by Mihawk


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 23, 2021)

Apo is a better swordsman than Big Mom at least he managed to cut kid.

Also he lives by the code and cut him from the front and didn't stab him in the back despite betraying the alliance.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 23, 2021)

I see we got some spicy thread this week.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Oct 23, 2021)

Linlin Mid diffs

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 3 | Tier Specialist 3


----------



## Unknown (Oct 23, 2021)

BM was about to defeat Marco a FM, in mere minutes.
Mihawk wasn't able to defeat Vista a YC3-4 in hours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Van Basten (Oct 23, 2021)

Mihawk extreme diff.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## El Hit (Oct 23, 2021)

MIhawk STOMPS

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 4


----------



## Oda Report (Oct 23, 2021)

Unknown said:


> BM was about to defeat Marco a FM, in mere minutes.
> Mihawk wasn't able to defeat Vista a YC3-4 in hours.



Wasn't able or wasn't interested in doing so in the 1st place.

It was also stated that the WB division ranks aren't based on Strength in the data books.

and Marco isn't a 1st mate, just like Zoro. lol 

Mihawk fought vista for 3 hours? PM me those scans.


----------



## Unknown (Oct 23, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> Wasn't able or wasn't interested in doing so in the 1st place.
> 
> It was also stated that the WB division ranks aren't based on Strength in the data books.
> 
> ...


Marca is FM level. Vista is a YC3 at best


----------



## Grinningfox (Oct 23, 2021)

Not high on Mihawk atm so I’ll go BM 

Likely an either way fight tho


----------



## Quipchaque (Oct 23, 2021)

Mihawk surely. He always gives me Itachi vibes.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Oda Report (Oct 23, 2021)

Unknown said:


> Marca is FM level. Vista is a *YC3 at best*



Gotta be officially called that by captain, no exceptions.

Sorry Zoro.  

but Vista held off a top tier and a world title holder who wasn't interested him. That's gotta count for something especially if Vista survived for 3 hours right?  It was stated that the WB division ranks aren't based on strength, yet here we are with the tier labels. lol

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 23, 2021)

Mihawk wins extreme diff

Big Mom is like a Strongman who's trying to box Mike Tyson. Physically she's tied with Kaido as the strongest in the series, but her brain is what makes her an entry lvl Yonko.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 23, 2021)

Unknown said:


> BM was about to defeat Marco a FM, in mere minutes.
> Mihawk wasn't able to defeat Vista a YC3-4 in hours.


You mean she couldn't beat him without calling for Perospero's help? 

Are we so sure that Big Mom would've beaten Kidd if it wasn't for Hawkins??  


And no Mihawk and Vista didn't fight for "hours" lel. They fought for a few pages and were basically chilling together that time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 23, 2021)

Unknown said:


> BM was about to defeat Marco a FM, in mere minutes.
> Mihawk wasn't able to defeat Vista a YC3-4 in hours.



Look at this fanfiction. 

Marco off paneled Zeus and one shotted Prom. Then Big Mom grabbed his neck and asked her son to help her defeat Marco. Once her son was no longer able to help, she ran away and said she doesn’t have enough souls to defeat him.

Where are you getting this idea that Big Mom is capable of defeating Marco on her own in a few minutes?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Bobybobster (Oct 23, 2021)

the only way to say mihawk wins is to admit mihawk is >= shanks. But that may rustle a few jimmies

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 23, 2021)

Bobybobster said:


> the only way to say mihawk wins is to admit mihawk is >= shanks. But that may rustle a few jimmies



Not necessarily so, because I think that Shanks would also win against Big Mom 

Am i sexist for simply having faith in the OGs?  Or is that simply Oda's intent

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bobybobster (Oct 23, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Not necessarily so, because I think that Shanks would also win against Big Mom
> 
> Am i sexist for simply having faith in the OGs?  Or is that simply Oda's intent


i think shanks wins too, that's why I had the =   

it's alright, not even oda likes meme.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 23, 2021)

Bobybobster said:


> it's alright, not even oda likes meme.



All we really need now are some Kaido "_anti-feats"_ before the end of Wano  It will not be easy to get them but I have faith 

A Man's Agenda Will Never End @MrPopo

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Oda Report (Oct 23, 2021)

My work here is done. 

*Rides off on top of Oda into the sunset.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nox (Oct 24, 2021)

Slowly and surely the masses come into the flock. I told yall Oda doesn't care about your Tiers. He lives for the excitement of the Troll. 4 years later and this thread remains relevant 




*TL;DR *Mihawk > MUM

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Nox (Oct 24, 2021)

Either you have never watched combat sport,  suffered blunt trauma to the head or seen those with acute headaches. If you had you'd know of the term *vertigo. *Kid's is worse as he has both dizziness and jelly legs, cause Hawkins is essentially doing uninterrupted blows.  The entirety of last chapter was showcasing how Hawkins ability caused interference on Kid. Law ask him to get it together. Linlin goads him and lands attacks. Kid bemoans his situation and potential dire constraints. Linlin hasn't fought a less optimal opponent. Kid can't think - defend, block, dodge, fight-back fully when his bleeding from a major organ. This is like WB falling to his knees cause his heart was in poor shape. So yeah, Kid is shaking from headbutting. Its not Kid's fault Linlin decided to use that specific move. Perhaps Linlin deemed Kid who hasn't fallen thus far was powerful enough to require she combined TWO HOMIES as opposed to ONE?? When she gets serious we've seen her fuse homies.



Ren. said:


> *I am sure his entire body is shaking because of the head butting.*
> 
> 
> I mean look again the throbbing is gushing blood(Sarcasm).
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 24, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> All we really need now are some Kaido "_anti-feats"_ before the end of Wano  It will not be easy to get them but I have faith
> 
> A Man's Agenda Will Never End @MrPopo


Already have it with kadio vs Kinemon


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 24, 2021)

If we can safely assume that Mihawk has advanced Conquerors Haki, then I think Big Mom wins.

I wonder what this retroactively means for Shiki, I doubt he’d have been absent of Advanced Conquerors haki.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 24, 2021)

~Avant~ said:


> If we can safely assume that Mihawk has advanced Conquerors Haki, then I think Big Mom wins.
> 
> I wonder what this retroactively means for Shiki, I doubt he’d have been absent of Advanced Conquerors haki.


Shiki by perspective should have been a rival to Roger also his DF is that much dangerous in battles.

What Kaido does now with the island is something easily done by Shiki.

heck he can flow the island Mihawk stands and can decide either to let it go or mess with Mihaw's standing.

Shiki for me is stronger than both in Prime.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 24, 2021)

Nox said:


> Either you have never watched combat sport,


I have done combat sport.

But mate this is OP where  they can punch islands.

Read what I wrote first.



Ren. said:


> I mean look again the throbbing is gushing blood(Sarcasm).



You also missed when he was electrocuted? @Nox

In combat sport do you get hit by an electric punch?





Believe me when I am saying an electric shock will hit your brain and the muscles harder than a hit to the head as I suffered both .

I am not even dismissing that this was not an accumulation of both my point was against that BM's attack did nothing and with that  I disagree.

Hawkins was doing that so Kid can not concentrate on BM ... that was the entire point of what he was trying.

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Nox (Oct 24, 2021)

Ren. said:


> I have done combat sport.
> 
> But mate this is OP where  they can punch islands.
> 
> ...



You know we have seen OP characters face electrocution right?? With actual panels of Linlin using her electrocution on R5. As well as her electrocution smashing Kid/Killer into Onigashima. And that Kid shows discomfort from the "blowback". Aka the physical discomfort of blunt trauma as opposed to the actual lightning damage itself?? All I am saying is the brunt if not majority of Kid's physiological/psychological discomfort primarily from Hawkins. Linlin's technique was insignificant to his shakes. The moment Hawkins ceases Kid is standing upright and is back to his normal. And even smiling, all his previous conditions abetted. Linlin didn't do shit but hype Kid's durability. Hawkins smacking his head > Whatever Linlin tried to do. At least as for now, Oda might retcon and have Kid bleed/react as he did Yamato.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Bonney (Oct 24, 2021)

There's only one yardstick that the can be truly measured on without seeing more from both. They are both inferior to Primebeard. Kaido doesn't rate Big Mom in his top 5. Mihawk admits theres a gap between him & Whitebeard (nobody knew he got weakened with age / illness yet even Marco was shocked by his reactions). Shanks is a top 5 for Kaido, so if you see him & Mihawk on the equal level due to their rivalry or Hawkeye ahead then yes you can use this logic as a leg to stand on.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 24, 2021)

Nox said:


> You know we have seen OP characters face electrocution right?? With actual panels of Linlin using her electrocution on R5. As well as her electrocution smashing Kid/Killer into Onigashima. And that Kid shows discomfort from the "blowback". Aka the physical discomfort of blunt trauma as opposed to the actual lightning damage itself?? All I am saying is the brunt if not majority of Kid's physiological/psychological discomfort primarily from Hawkins. Linlin's technique was insignificant to his shakes. The moment Hawkins ceases Kid is standing upright and is back to his normal. And even smiling, all his previous conditions abetted. Linlin didn't do shit but hype Kid's durability. Hawkins smacking his head > Whatever Linlin tried to do. At least as for now, Oda might retcon and have Kid bleed/react as he did Yamato.


And my point was about the blood ...

You are saying that Lilin did shit to him and I disagree.

I was talking about the blood and not what you are selecting now.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 24, 2021)

Nox said:


> Hawkins smacking his head > Whatever Linlin tried to do. At least as for now, Oda might retcon and have Kid bleed/react as he did Yamato.


And I disagree, if you think all that blood is from bashing his head  into this:




Here Oda is consistent as he gave Law injuries:
]

And again my initial panel:



Oda could have used blood gushing and not Throb ... while Oda gave law the same blood on his head like Kid.

This was a durability feat for Kid but you guys are insane by saying that this:



did more than this or that Hawkins did more damage than BM Hawkins plan was to give him nerfs so BM can inflict damage or Killer to cut him also cutting Kid.


Look at Law FFS.



Serenity said:


> They are both inferior to Primebeard. Kaido doesn't rate Big Mom in his top 5.


You know that Oden is there ...

Oden is not stronger than Linlin, he could have been if he stayed alive.

If Oden was still alive he would be stronger than Kaido, Akainu, Mihawk close to the PK trio.


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 24, 2021)

@Ren. every time someone mentions a swordsman

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Ren. (Oct 24, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> @Ren. every time someone mentions a swordsman


In OP yeah.   

My top favorite mangas are : Berserk, Vagabond, Samurai X, Vinlad Saga.




Mihawk said:


> @Ren. every time someone mentions a swordsman


Funny enough I am defending a swordswoman here:

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 24, 2021)

Ren. said:


> heck he can flow the island Mihawk stands and can decide either to let it go or mess with Mihaw's standing.
> 
> Shiki for me is stronger than both in Prime.



Well this is assuming Mihawk would be helpless. He could simply leap from ground to ground or jump to avoid any projectile damage. He has the speed, and he can always use his swordsmanship too. Since he’s not a devil fruit user, he also wouldn’t be BFR’d or drown in the sea. 

surely I doubt Shiki would’ve been able to mess with Roger’s footing to such a degree that he would be rendered incapable of countering him. Mihawk is definitely weaker than Roger but that’s beside the point.

It’s difficulty to say if Shiki was stronger than all of the Yonko, but I think he could’ve been stronger than Shanks/Mihawk, who knows

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 24, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Well this is assuming Mihawk would be helpless. He could simply leap from ground to ground or jump to avoid any projectile damage. He has the speed, and he can always use his swordsmanship too. Since he’s not a devil fruit user, he also wouldn’t be BFR’d or drown in the sea.
> 
> surely I doubt Shiki would’ve been able to mess with Roger’s footing to such a degree that he would be rendered incapable of countering him. Mihawk is definitely weaker than Roger but that’s beside the point.
> 
> It’s difficulty to say if Shiki was stronger than all of the Yonko, but I think he could’ve been stronger than Shanks/Mihawk, who knows


No I said he could just float the island and droop it into another one from 10km.

Mihawk would probably jump in the ocean but that would be him losing his power because I doubt he could use his Yoru in the ocean.

Shiki is quite broken to he honest.

I don't know how Roger countered him  



Mihawk said:


> It’s difficulty to say if Shiki was stronger than all of the Yonko, but I think he could’ve been stronger than Shanks/Mihawk, who knows


I put him above BM and Kaido meaning also Shanks so also Mihawk.

But we shall see.


He is only weaker than the PK trio WB, Roger and Garp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 24, 2021)

Ren. said:


> No I said he could just float the island and droop it into another one from 10km.
> 
> Mihawk would probably jump in the ocean but that would be him losing his power because I doubt he could use his Yoru in the ocean.



I mean if that was the case Fujitora can theoretically do the same thing but from an even farther range (outer space).

I don’t doubt that Shiki was a complete legend in his prime and monstrously powerful; but he would’ve done the same thing in Edd War or Marineford if he could.

Or Mihawk can simply use an air slash in mid air if it doesn’t come to jumping away. Tho I guess he hasn’t proven he can an island yet.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 24, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Or Mihawk can simply use an air slash in mid air if it doesn’t come to jumping away. Tho I guess he hasn’t proven he can an island yet.


Again I am not saying him taking his footing will defeat Mihawk.

But add that to the fact that this dude was strong AF, he also has 2 swords for legs .
I don't think slashes will damage him as he probably can do those himself.




Shiki is someone that I can comfortably put above anyone now bar EOS BB and  Prime Luffy.



Mihawk said:


> I don’t doubt that Shiki was a complete legend in his prime and monstrously powerful; but he would’ve done the same thing in Edd War or Marineford if he could.


Oda made Roger almost lose vs him and Roger had luck it seams or he used COC to affect the sea my take there.

And he used Garp and Sengoku to mitigate the damage and he still almost destroyed MF.

I don't think it is that far fetched to say he could destroy MF if only one of them was there.

The hint are there that Shiki was dangerous AF.

My take is that and this is fanfction but you need to use your COC to dominate the environment to stop his DF working.

Reactions: Creative 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Oct 24, 2021)

Big mom obviously wins this extreme-diff

She's the only yonko thats always constantly grouped with kaido (Stronger then mihawk)


There's really no way you can put mihawk above big mom, canonically its just up to people expectations of him and headcannon


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 24, 2021)

Mihawk >= Shanks = Kaido > BM

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Oct 24, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Mihawk >= Shanks = Kaido > BM


Strongest Living Being> Strongest Swordsmen


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 24, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Strongest Living Being> Strongest Swordsmen


strongest ogre*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Oct 24, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> strongest ogre*


Strongest Being*

Is mihawk a dead organism?


Mom is relatively close to the strongest being whos>mihawk 

there's your answer

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Yonko RedHair Shanks (Oct 24, 2021)

Big mom low or medium diff.


----------



## Incognitos (Oct 24, 2021)

Big Mom high diff. Mihawk is around admiral level and big Mom is a Yonko. Unless the name is Akainu, Dragon, or Im (and even those are dubious) no one else alive is beating a Yonko 1v1.


----------



## Yonko RedHair Shanks (Oct 24, 2021)

Fisherman John West said:


> Mihawk casual slashes puts both Kaido and Big Mom to shame


Wow he can cut ice but he can't cut Vista, Jozu, Crocodile and Buggy. And when Shanks came in and challenged everyone to fight he shat his weak overrated pants without CoC.


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 24, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Strongest Being*
> 
> Is mihawk a dead organism?



Well yes actually Vampires are technically undead organisms

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Unknown (Oct 24, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Well yes actually Vampires are technically undead organisms


Doesn't undead mean that he isn't dead?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Fisherman John West (Oct 24, 2021)

Yonko RedHair Shanks said:


> Wow he can cut ice but he can't cut Vista, Jozu, Crocodile and Buggy. And when Shanks came in and challenged everyone to fight he shat his weak overrated pants without CoC.


Remember when Mihawk rolled up the shanks entire crew and called him a hasbeen?

Go cry in the corner cause thanks got scar'd by Blackbeard and literally still salty about it years later

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## AmitDS (Oct 24, 2021)

Big Mom stalemated Kaido while Mihawk stalemated Vista and pre emperor Shanks. Funny how feats only matter sometimes for fans

Reactions: Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Yonko RedHair Shanks (Oct 24, 2021)

Fisherman John West said:


> Remember when Mihawk rolled up the shanks entire crew and called him a hasbeen?
> 
> Go cry in the corner cause thanks got scar'd by Blackbeard and literally still salty about it years later


At least I can say that Shanks has CoC and is compared to legends like Xebec, Roger and WB. While Mehawk gets fired to be replaced by lab mutants and is compared to pieces of garbage Marco's underlings.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Fisherman John West (Oct 24, 2021)

Yonko RedHair Shanks said:


> At least I can say that Shanks has CoC and is compared to legends like Xebec, Roger and WB. While Mehawk gets fired to be replaced by lab mutants and is compared to pieces of garbage Marco's underlings.


Wow he has coc lol so does zoro who is mihawk underling

Shanks will always be weaker then mihawk, deal with it

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Yonko RedHair Shanks (Oct 24, 2021)

Fisherman John West said:


> Wow he has coc lol so does zoro who is mihawk underling
> 
> Shanks will always be weaker then mihawk, deal with it


Advanced CoC that can split the heavens against the strongest man in the world while Mehawk can't even split wounded Das bonez.
A little reminder that Shanks is a Yonko one of the 4 strongest pirates in the world and Mehawk as a pirate is his underling.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 24, 2021)

Yonko RedHair Shanks said:


> While Mehawk gets fired to be replaced by lab mutants



You would have a point if those "lab mutants" actually succeeded in defeating and capturing Mihawk. Any evidence that the Marines are going to win their battle against Mihawk?


----------



## Yonko RedHair Shanks (Oct 24, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> You would have a point if those "lab mutants" actually succeeded in defeating and capturing Mihawk. Any evidence that the Marines are going to win their battle against Mihawk?


What's the point? If your bosses don't consider your level to remain the weapons against the Yonko it is evidence that CoCless-Mehawk is not Yonko level and only lives under a rumor. We didn't see them say dismiss the admirals.
Come on my brotha! Mehawk sweats in fear at the sight of East-blue-Hakiless Zoro's technique and uses the supreme grade sword to ensure he is not humiliated.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 24, 2021)

Yonko RedHair Shanks said:


> What's the point? If your bosses don't consider your level to remain the weapons against the Yonko it is evidence that CoCless-Mehawk is not Yonko level and only lives under a rumor. We didn't see them say dismiss the admirals.
> Come on my brotha! Mehawk sweats in fear at the sight of East-blue-Hakiless Zoro's technique and uses the supreme grade sword to ensure he is not humiliated.



The reason the Shichibukai were dismantled doesn't have anything to do with powerlevels, it's because Crocodile and Doflamingo were abusing their powers and trying to literally destroy two countries aligned with the World Government. Fujitora, Cobra, Riku, along with the majority of the King and Queens in the world got tired of a bunch of scumbag pirates taking advantage of their privileges so they voted to have them kicked out. Why would an Admiral be dismissed? What World Government aligned country did an Admiral try destroying? I can assure you that if an Admiral did ever try that, they would be rotting in Impel down where they rightfully belong.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Fisherman John West (Oct 24, 2021)

Yonko RedHair Shanks said:


> Advanced CoC that can split the heavens against the strongest man in the world while Mehawk can't even split wounded Das bonez.
> A little reminder that Shanks is a Yonko one of the 4 strongest pirates in the world and Mehawk as a pirate is his underling.


Cutting island size tsunami > 2 yonkos splitting some clouds

Mihawk looks down on Shanks, even Whitebeard brings up Mihawk cause MIhawk made that bitch famous, even the novel confirms that Mihawk mades Shanks famous

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Quipchaque (Oct 25, 2021)

Bobybobster said:


> the only way to say mihawk wins is to admit mihawk is >= shanks. But that may rustle a few jimmies



What kind of nonsense is this? Chances are Big Mom is weaker than both.

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## AmitDS (Oct 25, 2021)

If Mihawk is revealed to be on the level of the emperors then I'd say either way extreme diff. If EOS Zoro is supposed to be weaker than the emperors and Mihawk is no longer Shanks' rival then I'd say Big Mom high diff. Depends on what Oda wants to do with Zoro and by ext. Mihawk. Marineford made it so that Mihawk can either be emperor leveled or not.  Big Mom has better canon feats and hype even if her PIS, negative feats are worse, since she stalemated Kaido for days and is called one of the 4 strongest pirates in the world/was someone competing with Shiki, WB & Roger in their prime as opposed to Mihawk admitting MF WB was above him, being matched by Vista and competing with Shanks before he was an emperor. People don't realize that Big Mom and even Kaido won't take enemies like other emperors or admirals or even Mihawk if he's on the emperors' level, as lightly as they have taken the scabbards, supernova etc. or that hypothetical fights shouldn't take into consideration PIS to help the heroes.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Neutral 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dunno (Oct 25, 2021)

AmitDS said:


> If Mihawk is revealed to be on the level of the emperors then I'd say either way extreme diff. If EOS Zoro is supposed to be weaker than the emperors and Mihawk is no longer Shanks' rival then I'd say Big Mom high diff. Depends on what Oda wants to do with Zoro and by ext. Mihawk. Marineford made it so that Mihawk can either be emperor leveled or not.  Big Mom has better canon feats and hype even if *her PIS, negative feats are worse, since she stalemated Kaido for days* and is called one of the 4 strongest pirates in the world/was someone competing with Shiki, WB & Roger in their prime as opposed to Mihawk admitting MF WB was above him, being matched by Vista and competing with Shanks before he was an emperor. People don't realize that Big Mom and even Kaido won't take enemies like other emperors or admirals or even Mihawk if he's on the emperors' level, as lightly as they have taken the scabbards, supernova etc. or that hypothetical fights shouldn't take into consideration PIS to help the heroes.


So what I'm getting from you is that all of her feats are worse, except for the one feat that we didn't even get to see.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## AmitDS (Oct 25, 2021)

Dunno said:


> So what I'm getting from you is that all of her feats are worse, except for the one feat that we didn't even get to see.


So what I'm getting from you is that stalemating Kaido for days 1 vs 1 is just one random feat & doesn't count because reasons? 


*Spoiler*: __ 




To your question, yeah pretty much. What feat of hers is better than drawing with Kaido?  

And why do you need to see it?

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Dunno (Oct 25, 2021)

AmitDS said:


> So what I'm getting from you is that stalemating Kaido for days 1 vs 1 is just one random feat & doesn't count because reasons?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Of course it counts. It counts as one of her many feats, of which many are really bad. It counts a little less because we haven't seen it though, since we don't know what happened. The two are on quite friendly terms after all, so we don't know if they fought seriously or if they just had a friendly spar.


----------



## AmitDS (Oct 25, 2021)

Dunno said:


> Of course it counts. It counts as one of her many feats, of which many are really bad. *It counts a little less because we haven't seen it though, since we don't know what happened.* The two are on quite friendly terms after all, so we don't know if they fought seriously or if they just had a friendly spar.


Well that's your opinion. There is no rule that an off panel fight is less valid than an on label on. IMO, a 1 vs 1 when Kaido was trying to kill her (so not friendly?) is a better feat than anything else Big Mom or anything  Mihawk has ever shown on or off panel thus far.


----------



## Klarionan (Oct 26, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> I don't think he high diffs her and the post wasn't made strictly towards you. Only did so because of the ratings.
> 
> Nice, that's cool.
> 
> ...


The ratings were well deserved.

I know.

It feels even more like an ad hominem if you put me into a group of people who get set off by things i don't even care about. Or when was i getting set off by reasonable takes, like Big Mom vs Mihawk could go either way? I even said to an other user already, that i don't think Mihawk has less hype than Big Mom.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------

